# Anderson Archery Clinic



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

They weren't just a shop but also an archery distributor, one of the first at the time.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

I never attended any clinics but did a lot of mail-order catalog business with them.
Good outfit, IIRC.
At least I don't remember having any problems with orders.


----------



## Hickerbilly1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Yup I was young then but met a lot of great people. Still have some pins.
Used to go to the Michigan Out Of Doors out door weekend up in Houghton Lake and shoot also in the early 80's.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Tom Nelson of American Archer fame was store manager during the Anderson Archery summer clinic days. I heard Fred Bear tell stories and got to meet him in person afterwards, along with several other archery "names" of the day. Grand Ledge was only a 75 minute drive from my home at that time, so I went down there several times to get arrows and fletching materials.....both my Bitz jigs came from Anderson. Michigan Bowhunters Association had a large outdoor Rendezvous up in Harrison during that same era....lots of vendors, corn roast and huge bonfire Saturday evening. I met Dwight Shuh and Larry D. Jones there....great fellows too.


----------

